# Angeln mit altem Schein



## Packy (13. August 2014)

Hallo,
bin jetzt 26 und habe vor 10 Jahren die Fischereiprüfung bestanden und einen 5 Jahres Schein gehabt, seit 7 Jahren war ich nicht mehr ernsthaft angeln, außer mal am kleinen Teich.

Um am Dortmund Ems Kanal(nicht am Hafen) angeln zu dürfen, bedarf es nicht nur einem aktualisierten und gültigen Angelschein, sondern auch einer Erlaubnis vom Gewässerinhaber? Oder reicht ein gültiger Schein?

Und wo gibt es diese Scheine, nur bei Ussart in Aplerbeck? Ziemlich blöd wenn man in Mengede wohnt und extra dafür in den Osten müsste. Jetzt nicht lachen, aber gibt es vielleicht schon Zahlung via Internet?


----------



## macman (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit altem Schein*

http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/gewaesser/gastkarten.php

suchst du sowas?


----------



## Fr33 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit altem Schein*

In der Regel brauchst du den Fischereischein (der Blaue mit dem Passbild) und die jeweilige Gewässerkarte um an einem Gewässer zu angeln ...


----------



## Franky (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit altem Schein*

Kleiner Zusatz: der "blaue" schein muss gültig sein - sprich wenn Du vor 10 Jahren Dir einen 5 Jahresschein zugelegt hast, ist dieser hinfällig. Keine Ahnung habe ich jedoch, ob Du Deinen Schein nur verlängern oder einen Schein ausstellen lassen musst. Das kann Dir im Zweifel das "Bürgerbüro" (oder wie auch immer das bei Euch in der Gemeinde heisst) beantworten.
Danach kannst Du Dich um Gastkarte/Erlaubnisschein bemühen...


----------



## Packy (17. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit altem Schein*

Kann sich jemand erklären, warum die Fischereischeine nur bis Ende eines Jahres gültig sind?

Ich werde sicher keine 5 Jahre angeln gehen, und würde daher nur einen 1-Jahres schein ausstellen lassen. Aber für die paar Wochen in diesem Jahr lohnt sich das nicht mehr  schade. Ist das nur in NRW so?


----------



## fordfan1 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit altem Schein*

Nope,ist in den meisten BL so geregelt.


----------



## Fischfrea (18. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit altem Schein*

Packky.
Du wirst weder bei Ussat noch sonst irgendwo einen Tagesschein bekommen.
Als erstes musst Du mal ein aktuelles Passfoto haben, dann zur Unteren Fischereibehörde mit Deinem Alten Schein hin, dort wird Dir dann ein komplett Neuer ausgestellt und hier kannst Du dann entscheiden für 1 oder 5 Jahre Gültigkeit. Und egal in welchem Bundesland Du angeln willst, Du brauchst immer einen gültigen Fischereischein.
Noch für Dich als Dortmunder die Unterste Fischerei Behörde ist auf der Brückstr. fast unten am Wall.
Petri
Fred


----------

